# I Dabble.  A bit.  Sort of.  Not really.



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Some of you will have seen some of these in various places around the forum.  I... don't normally draw, but I've been feeling inspired lately.  Dunno why.  But I'm in a sharing mood tonight, also dunno why.

So here.

Enjoy.

















Yes, I'm a narcissist, why do you ask?


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

God damn it, let my drawing get the recognition it deserves first damn you ;3

These are awesome Dubs. Really cool. As well you already ought to know from my never ending Skype compliment wave. Gonna draw you up a sign that says, "Don't feed the narcissist" and then ignore it. ;D


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Are all those drawings in pen?! I have to use up at least half an eraser to make any of my drawings look nice!  I really like your expression in the second one, really intense!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

He banned me with that drawing, Hiro. I cried for hours. True story. Totally true. ;___; -sniff-


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Boofy said:


> God damn it, let my drawing get the recognition it deserves first damn you ;3


But I'm jelly of how good your stuff is, why would I? :c



Boofy said:


> These are awesome Dubs. Really cool. As well you already ought to know from my never ending Skype compliment wave. Gonna draw you up a sign that says, "Don't feed the narcissist" and then ignore it. ;D


DO IT!  Haha, thanks!



GuitarHiro97 said:


> Are all those drawings in pen?!


Yup.  Pencil smears too easy with my sweaty, sweaty hands.  Oh, the sweat.  Buckets.  Loads.



GuitarHiro97 said:


> I really like your expression in the second one, really intense!


Thank you!  I frowned into a camera and then drew the expression based on the resulting picture.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow.  I usually go over my drawings in fine tip sharpie to make them last.  Except, in the Dallas area it's illegal to buy sharpie when under 18.  Weird and annoying.  Why is America so weird?!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Wow.  I usually go over my drawings in fine tip sharpie to make them last.  Except, in the Dallas area it's illegal to buy sharpie when under 18.  Weird and annoying.  Why is America so weird?!


We can't have the young'uns gettin' all high and [BUTTERFLY TICKLES!] on them there Sharpies.


----------



## SummerPanda (Aug 18, 2015)

You could make a little side business of it, custom silly avatars for friends. Llamas optional, of course.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 18, 2015)

Those are awesome :thumbr:
I could barely muster a stick figure in pen. That's exaggerated but you get the point. Keep at it


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 18, 2015)

SummerPanda said:


> You could make a little side business of it, custom silly avatars for friends. Llamas optional, of course.


Dubatars, haha.  Naaah.  It wouldn't work.  I have moments when I feel inspired, and I have people who inspire me, but 90% of my attempts at art are crumpled up in the wastebasket.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 18, 2015)

I know how that feels ^^^


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

B-but I want an A-dubsatar </3 Puhleeeeeeeeese? -flashes cash-


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 18, 2015)

Send a photo and I'll get to work. XD


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

Doing it! ;D Thaaaaaaaaaaaank you Dubs


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 19, 2015)

Love it man. These have a great style to them.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 20, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Doing it! ;D Thaaaaaaaaaaaank you Dubs


No problem!



popsprocket said:


> Love it man. These have a great style to them.


Thanks!


----------

